# Looking to buy.



## Sean W Surrey (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Folks,
  I'm looking to buy an RV (No more than 100,000$) Preferably a new class C. Ive rented twice and found it to be a lot of fun and am now willing to take the plunge. But where do i start? I would appreciate any help. I'm looking for a websites that show reliable information on RV.s and their long term reliability.
   Thanks in advance

      Sean


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 3, 2006)

Looking to buy.

Man if you pay more than $70K for a class C, you are nuts!  Start with folks that advertise around the edges of this forum.  Go to rvusa.com and look around.


----------



## hertig (Apr 4, 2006)

Looking to buy.

Class C is a good introduction to RVing.  However, be careful, they tend to not have very much cargo carrying capacity.


----------



## Patybear (Apr 8, 2006)

Looking to buy.

Check out the Gulfstream Endura. It is a Class C with Class A baggage storage compartments. It has a Kodiak Chassis that can tow up to 10,000lbs. We needed that to tow a racecar trailer. Would be less expensive if you did not need that chassis. Can get it either diesel or gas. The Endura is the top of the line model for Class C at Gulfstream. They have other models that you can get the same chassis and diesel or gas. Problem is you lose the Class A storage compartments. But,if you only get 1 slide out you would gain a basement storage compartment that is very large. We started out with wanting a 2006 Independence with 1 slide out then two and then went up to the Endura model. Purchased a used 2005 diesel with 13,000 miles and came with in-motion satellite. It was $77,000. Have been on two trips and we love it! Even some the new ones were less than $100,000. You should be able to find a diesel about $95,000 and less for gas. Check out the Gulfstream website. Good Luck!


----------

